# Port can not be opened



## AnnMV (Aug 9, 2005)

My internet connection dropped and now I can't get back on. I have a Conexant D850 56K V.9x DFVc modem on a Dell Dimension 4600 PC. I receive the message "the port that the modem is attached could not be opened." The log messages states "Opening the modem device failed with error 000005aa". I have switched the modem to a different port with the same result. The modem cd detected a problem and reinstalled everything but it still doesn't work. Dell told me I need a new modem but have been reading that this could be a driver problem. Also, I have looked for a virus that could cause this but haven't found anything. Can someone please help me!!! I don't want to buy a new modem if I really don't need one. Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Run through modem diagnostics in control panel,,If it communicates,good,
and if the string is ati ok ati ok that is good, but if that doesnt happen,
modem is definitly shot.


----------



## xrayrh (Aug 16, 2005)

*When your modem drops and you see port can't be opened....*

Alot of times eventhough the connection drops, the computer thinks the connection is still going eventhough not indication is showing a connection. You first need to be sure there is not a problem with the modem with a complete shutdown. I know you may think restarting should be fine, but the only sure way is to shut down completely as that is supposed to shut everything down.

This will typically tell you whether there is a definite problem. If you shut down and still have problem from fresh boot, then modem driver or modem may be issue.


----------

